# Wondering...



## Nareth (Oct 1, 2009)

When the 4th adventure is coming? I know it says September, and things happen, but I'm not finding an update anywhere. 

Thanks


----------



## talarei07 (Oct 4, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing


----------



## noctambulist (Oct 6, 2009)

Same here.  We are now past September.  Can we get a status update or ETA of when it will be ready?

Thanks so much.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## andrewnotandy (Oct 6, 2009)

I need responsee NOW!!! If it isn't going to be released soon I need to know yesterday, so I can encourage a new DM to pick a new adventure and plan to run that after we finish Shelter from the Storm, which we are on now!  I bought a subscription under the assumption that these modules would be released on schedule.  Not following that scheduling will make me want a partial refund!


----------



## Erywin (Oct 6, 2009)

andrewnotandy said:


> I need responsee NOW!!! If it isn't going to be released soon I need to know yesterday, so I can encourage a new DM to pick a new adventure and plan to run that after we finish Shelter from the Storm, which we are on now!  I bought a subscription under the assumption that these modules would be released on schedule.  Not following that scheduling will make me want a partial refund!




Woah dude, cool your horses. They had mentioned that it might be about a month and a half between releases. No need to explode on people.

Note to Morrus and Co.: Might want to update the main WotBS page with the expected release dates.

Cheers,
E


----------



## the8bitdeity (Oct 6, 2009)

andrewnotandy said:


> I need responsee NOW!!! If it isn't going to be released soon I need to know yesterday, so I can encourage a new DM to pick a new adventure and plan to run that after we finish Shelter from the Storm, which we are on now!  I bought a subscription under the assumption that these modules would be released on schedule.  Not following that scheduling will make me want a partial refund!




Respectfully, I'm tired of the entitled consumer gag. You knew the risks subscribing to a adventure path by a small company. Small companies are the most affected by resource hiccups, and they've typically been nothing but helpful with regards to updates. Take some xanax and chill.


----------



## Vengar (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm certain they're working hard to finish it.  Would you rather have a rushed product or one of quality?

But I agree with Erywin... they might want to adjust the release dates on the main page to every 6 weeks (or even every other month), just to cool some heads.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll have a more accurate update for you shortly, but we''ll have it to you soon!  We've had a new cover commissioned (we never did like the artwork we used for the 3.5 version of this adventure and felt this was an excellent opportunity to improve on it), and the new cover art looks spiffy!


----------



## EugeneZ (Oct 7, 2009)

andrewnotandy said:


> I need responsee NOW!!! If it isn't going to be released soon I need to know yesterday, so I can encourage a new DM to pick a new adventure and plan to run that after we finish Shelter from the Storm, which we are on now!  I bought a subscription under the assumption that these modules would be released on schedule.  Not following that scheduling will make me want a partial refund!




Andy, an informed customer is a smart customer. Waiting for the first and second adventure to be released would have made it obvious that EnWorld is slightly behind their update schedule. This would have saved you the fifty dollar subscription (less than ten dollars per player in an average-sized group).

I signed up early because I trusted EnWorld to get these adventures to me faster than my group would need them, and so far that has worked out quite well for me.


----------



## scrubkai (Oct 14, 2009)

So Morrus...  Do you have the detailed update you promised?

I'm a few weeks away from needing the next module and I'm wondering if you all are going to make it in time.

No presure, I'm just trying to plan.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2009)

scrubkai said:


> So Morrus... Do you have the detailed update you promised?
> 
> I'm a few weeks away from needing the next module and I'm wondering if you all are going to make it in time.
> 
> No presure, I'm just trying to plan.




We'll definitely have it in time for you!  The author broke his leg (you couldn't make up the stuff that happens to us with regularity - it's something every couple of weeks!) but we're on track for layout, which should take under a week.


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 15, 2009)

Wait, Steve broke his leg? On adventure 4? The same adventure which, for the 3.5 edition, I edited on painkillers due to having gotten knee surgery?

Damn.


----------



## EugeneZ (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh man. Harsh world... hope Steve recovers well.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2009)

RangerWickett said:


> Wait, Steve broke his leg?




He fell down the stairs, apparently!  _Sounds_ really painful.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update, I was just coming over to see as I'm going ot be starting this campaign soon and wanted a buffer in case the group moves quicker than I expect.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 26, 2009)

Just a quick update - we're in layout at last!  We hope to have this out at the end of this week/beginning of next.


----------



## Panthanas (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm only into the beginning of part 2, but thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been looking at the laid-out product this weekend.  We're waiting on a couple of missing battlemaps and then we're good to go!


----------



## AJCarrington (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update.

AJC


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2009)

We got the missing maps today (Steve was in hospital due to an infection in this broken leg this weekend), and the adventure is imminent!


----------



## AJCarrington (Nov 3, 2009)

Great news (re maps, not infection - that pretty much sucks)!!

AJC


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm now looking at the finished product.  

It's BIG!  Weighing in at 115 pages, it's the biggest in the saga so far.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got my link this evening!

Good luck to Steve, and thanks for getting this done!

And, is adventure #4 kinda like the Madden Curse?  When you do the 5e version, you'll need to draw straws to find out who's gonna injure their leg on the Mad King's Banquet.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 4, 2009)

Heck, now my knee's old injury is starting to hurt again.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 4, 2009)

If there's a Madden Curse involved here, then my wife got hit with it too, a few months back. I suppose "during the production of #4" was as good a time as any for the back surgery.


----------



## AJCarrington (Nov 4, 2009)

Saw that the file has been released over on DriveThruRPG and was wondering when the links will be up here on EnWorld?

For that matter, is it just me, or has the download section for people who have subscribed to WotBS been removed?  I can see issue one as part of my community support section, but nothing reflection my WotBS subscription.

Thanks in advance,

AJC


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2009)

AJCarrington said:


> Saw that the file has been released over on DriveThruRPG and was wondering when the links will be up here on EnWorld?
> 
> For that matter, is it just me, or has the download section for people who have subscribed to WotBS been removed? I can see issue one as part of my community support section, but nothing reflection my WotBS subscription.
> 
> ...




The page is still there, and the adventure is on it: http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=wotbs_downloads


----------



## AJCarrington (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks - for some reason, I couldn't find that link...

AJC


----------

